# Bash Time



## Waterloo (Oct 17, 2005)

Bash tournament series is right around the corner! There will be 3 tournaments for '08. Port o Conner, Rockport and Baffin. For further info go to www.waterloorods.com. Thanks Jimmy


----------



## lagunamadreplugger (Jun 15, 2005)

Cant wait for the bashes.The Baffin Bash in late March will be close, perfect timing. I need to contact you Jimmy about some rods. Switching over to Waterloos. After using my tournament partners rods the last 3 months, nothing compares.


----------



## Waterloo (Oct 17, 2005)

*Waterloo*

Sounds Good! Just let me know what you need. We are bowed up solid for Christmas! There might be a incentive if big trout of the bash is caught on a Waterloo! $$$$$$$$$Thanks Jimmy


lagunamadreplugger said:


> Cant wait for the bashes.The Baffin Bash in late March will be close, perfect timing. I need to contact you Jimmy about some rods. Switching over to Waterloos. After using my tournament partners rods the last 3 months, nothing compares.


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

Sounds like a Pluggin' story to me hehehe just joking.. Where is the schedule Jimmy?


----------



## Waterloo (Oct 17, 2005)

*Bash Schedule*

You can get the schedule and application on www.waterloorods.com


----------

